# Pin-out for Futaba dsc cord



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

Anyone on here happen to know the pin-out for a dsc?? I have a 3pk and really dont want to spend 30 on the cord. I know it has a 1/8 mini phono on one end, but dont know the polarity of it. I tried one from my lynx 3d with no luck. Thanks in advance.....


----------



## OUTSIDER6 (Oct 1, 2001)

Hello, the pin out on the dsc is black wire to line up with the other plugs black wire and the red is the one that lines up with the white signal wire. That's what i'm using with my 3pk now. Hope it helps.........................JM


----------



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

Cool. do you happen to know what the polarity of the mini jack is?? Or ill just mess with it until it works


----------



## OVAL4EVER (Jan 17, 2002)

$30.00???? I dont think I paid over $12 from tower if I remember right. the cord works on all futaba DSC capable radios, 3PB, 3PJ, 3PJS, and 3PK, possibly others


----------

